# nicht brauchen vs. nicht müssen



## Schimmelreiter

Hallo,
in diesem Thread wird Folgendes berichtet:


Perseas said:


> A German teacher used to tell us that we should use "brauchen" to negate a sentence which has the verb "müssen":
> _Wir müssen das tun. --> Wir brauchen das nicht zu tun._ (Not : _Wir müssen das nicht tun._)


Auch ich habe diese Regel gelernt.

In welchem Ausmaß wird sie (noch) beachtet?

Ich habe außerdem festgestellt, dass _nicht müssen _mit zwei gegensätzlichen Bedeutungen gebraucht wird:

_Du musst das nicht tun.

_1. Bedeutung: _Du brauchst das nicht zu tun.
_2. Bedeutung: _Du darfst das nicht tun._

Manchmal ist mir nicht klar, welche der beiden Bedeutungen vorliegt. 

Für Kommentare wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Schimmelreiter 

Ich habe diese Regel auch gelernt, und im Schriftlichen beachte ich sie. Es könnte jedoch schon sein, dass ich hin und wieder _sage_: _Du *musst* das nicht tun_. (mit dieser Betonung). Dann meine ich: "Du brauchst das nicht zu tun". Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass es mir in der Bedeutung "du darfst es nicht tun" schon einmal untergekommen wäre.

Beispiel:
_Errol klagt, dass er zuviel wiegt.
Ich sage zu ihm: "Du könntest ja etwas Sport treiben".
Er macht sofort die ersten Kniebeugen.
Ich sage: "Also du *musst* das jetzt nicht tun. Es war nur so eine Idee von mir..."_

Im Schriftlichen jedoch ist die Regel für mich klar.


----------



## ablativ

Sowka said:


> _Du *musst* das nicht tun_. (mit dieser Betonung). Dann meine ich: "Du brauchst das nicht zu tun". Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass es mir in der Bedeutung "du darfst es nicht tun" schon einmal untergekommen wäre.


Doch, "das musst du nicht machen" sage ich häufiger als abgeschwächtes "das darfst du nicht machen", quasi als Rat oder als "moralische Empfehlung" oder als "Benimm-Regel". Und diese Nuancierung in der Ausdrucksweise würde m.E. verloren gehen, wenn man "müssen" nicht mehr verneinen soll.


----------



## Sowka

ablativ said:


> Doch, "das musst du nicht machen" sage ich häufiger als abgeschwächtes "das darfst du nicht machen", quasi als Rat oder als "moralische Empfehlung" oder als "Benimm-Regel". Und diese Nuancierung in der Ausdrucksweise würde m.E. verloren gehen, wenn man "müssen" nicht mehr verneinen soll.



Interessant! Als abgeschwächtes "darfst du nicht machen" würde ich sagen: "Das solltest du (lieber) nicht tun".


----------



## Perseas

Ich erinnere zwar die Regel, aber ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, warum man nicht "nicht müssen" verwenden sollte (sei es im Schriftlichen). Wird wohl ein anderer Sinn als der gezielte vermittelt oder ist es nicht klar was man damit meint [d.h. "nicht dürfen" oder "nicht brauchen"?]


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_in verneinenden sätzen [...] nicht dürfen:_

_nur musz mans nicht bei den worten bewenden lassen, sondern auch seinen guten vorsatz erfüllen. _
_man musz einen kleinen vortheil nicht verachten, sonst kommt man zu keinem groszen. _
DWB


Hier kommt die Regel "_müssen_ wird verneint zu _nicht brauchen" _ins Spiel. Hält man sich nicht an sie, wird _nicht müssen_ doppeldeutig.


----------



## ablativ

Sowka said:


> Interessant! Als abgeschwächtes "darfst du nicht machen" würde ich sagen: "Das solltest du (lieber) nicht tun".


"Das solltest du (lieber) nicht tun." : Klar, das geht auch, aber das wäre - immer situationsabhängig - zu sehr Schriftsprache oder auch zu sehr "erhobener Zeigefinger". In "das musst du nicht machen" (mit relativ starker Betonung auf "machen") kommt mehr zum Ausdruck: persönliche Nähe und Empathie und Vertrautheit. Es hat einen sehr speziellen Unterton, aber im positiven Sinn, und es ist schwer zu erklären, wie man sieht ...


----------



## Sowka

ablativ said:


> "Das solltest du (lieber) nicht tun." : Klar, das geht auch, aber das wäre - immer situationsabhängig - zu sehr Schriftsprache oder auch zu sehr "erhobener Zeigefinger". In "das musst du nicht machen" (mit relativ starker Betonung auf "machen") kommt mehr zum Ausdruck: persönliche Nähe und Empathie und Vertrautheit. Es hat einen sehr speziellen Unterton, aber im positiven Sinn, und es ist schwer zu erklären, wie man sieht ...



Ah, stimmt: "Das musst du doch nicht *machen*!" -- Das drückt für mich auch eher Nähe, Besorgtheit aus. Aber es kommt wirklich auf den Tonfall an. Ich habe ihn mir vorhin nicht vorstellen können.

In der heutigen Schriftsprache würde ich "musst du nicht machen" vermeiden, weil bei der Schriftsprache der Tonfall nicht wahrgenommen werden kann und tatsächlich wohl eine Ungewissheit besteht, wie ein verneintes "müssen" aufzufassen wäre.

Deshalb gibt es (für mich, soweit ich das jetzt überblicken kann) im Schriftlichen nur das Paar: _Ich muss es tun. - Ich brauche es nicht zu tun_.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Schimmelreiter said:


> Hallo,
> in diesem Thread wird Folgendes berichtet:
> 
> Auch ich habe diese Regel gelernt.
> 
> In welchem Ausmaß wird sie (noch) beachtet?


Von mir wird diese Regel gar nicht beachtet.



> Ich habe außerdem festgestellt, dass _nicht müssen _mit zwei gegensätzlichen Bedeutungen gebraucht wird:
> 
> _Du musst das nicht tun.
> 
> _1. Bedeutung: _Du brauchst das nicht zu tun.
> _2. Bedeutung: _Du darfst das nicht tun._
> 
> Manchmal ist mir nicht klar, welche der beiden Bedeutungen vorliegt.
> 
> Für Kommentare wäre ich dankbar.


Für mich bedeutet es nur Nr.1. Ich habe es aber in der anderen Bedeutung schon mal gehört.



Schimmelreiter said:


> _in verneinenden sätzen [...] nicht dürfen:_
> 
> _nur musz mans nicht bei den worten bewenden lassen, sondern auch seinen guten vorsatz erfüllen. _
> _man musz einen kleinen vortheil nicht verachten, sonst kommt man zu keinem groszen. _
> DWB
> 
> 
> Hier kommt die Regel "_müssen_ wird verneint zu _nicht brauchen" _ins Spiel. Hält man sich nicht an sie, wird _nicht müssen_ doppeldeutig.


Mein Versuch, in das "nicht müssen" der beiden Sätze ein "nicht dürfen" hineinzulesen, ist erfolglos. 
Für mich gilt:
Du musst das tun. Verneinung: Du musst das nicht tun. Verneinung in schwerfälliger Weise ausgedrückt: Du brauchst das nicht zu tun.


----------



## Glockenblume

Mir ist ganz unbekannt gewesen, dass es diese Verwendungsweise von _müssen_ (verneintes _müssen = _verneintes _dürfen)_ heutzutage noch gibt.
Ein Blick in den DUDEN hat daraufhin Folgendes ergeben:

DUDEN Richtiges und gutes Deutsch, 2007:
"*dürfen/können/müssen:*
[...]In verneinenden Sätzen wurde früher auch häufig _müssen_ anstelle von _dürfen_ gebraucht: [...] _Man muss _(= darf) _die Leute nicht nach dem Schein beurteilen._Das klingt noch nach in norddeutschen Wendungen wie_ "Das musst_ (= darfst, sollst) _du nicht tun, Fritz!"_ [...]"


----------



## Demiurg

Glockenblume said:


> Mir ist ganz unbekannt gewesen, dass es diese Verwendungsweise von _müssen_ (verneintes _müssen = _verneintes _dürfen)_ heutzutage noch gibt.



Mir auch. Ich dachte, dass sei genau der Unterschied zum Englischen:

_you must not_ ≠ _du musst nicht_


----------



## ablativ

Sowka said:


> Deshalb gibt es (für mich, soweit ich das jetzt überblicken kann) im Schriftlichen nur das Paar: _Ich muss es tun. - Ich brauche es nicht zu tun_.


Ich habe gerade (bin heute schreibwütig) in einem anderen Thread und Zusammenhang geschrieben: _Das *kann *sein, *muss *es aber nicht. _Oder:_ ... dass so etwas erfogen kann, aber nicht muss.
_
Sind solche Ausdrcke nicht schon idiomatisch und somit nicht so einfach elegant zu ersetzen durch: Das kann sein, braucht es aber nicht zu sein?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Liam Lew's said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> _in verneinenden sätzen [...] nicht dürfen:_
> 
> _nur musz mans nicht bei den worten bewenden lassen, sondern auch seinen guten vorsatz erfüllen. _
> _man musz einen kleinen vortheil nicht verachten, sonst kommt man zu keinem groszen. _
> DWB
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Versuch, in das "nicht müssen" der beiden Sätze ein "nicht dürfen" hineinzulesen, ist erfolglos.
Click to expand...

Aber ohne Interpretation als _nicht dürfen _ergeben die Sätze doch keinen Sinn!

Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass dieser Sprachgebrauch nicht ausgestorben ist, während gleichzeitig die Regel, _müssen_ als _nicht brauchen_ zu verneinen, keine allgemeine Beachtung mehr findet, sodass es zur Doppeldeutigkeit von Sätzen wie _Du musst das nicht tun _​kommt.


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Ich finde diesen thread sehr interessant, und möchte  dazu eine Bemerkung zum Ausdruck bringen  und eine Frage an die Muttersprachler richten:
1. Zu dem im Deutschen seltenen Gebrauch _du musst nicht = du darfst nicht
_Durch diesen Gebrauch nähert sich das Deutsche an eine in Romanischen Sprachen ganz gewöhnliche Ausdrucksweise: (du darfst es nicht tun) = It. non devi farlo, Fr. tu ne dois pas le faire.
Ich vermute sogar, dass hier ein Einfluss seitens dieser Sprachen vorliegt.
2. Zur Regel _du musst es tun / du brauchst es nicht zu tun
_Diese Regel war mir auch bekannt, aber ich habe mich immer gefragt (und frage jetzt Euch):  ist denn zwischen _müssen_ und _brauchen(zu) _wirklich kein semantischer Unterschied spürbar?  Mein Eindruck:
- müssen = Verpflichtung, Gesetz usw. (eher äußere Motivation)
- brauchen(zu) = Bedarf, Notwendigkeit (eher innere Motivation).
Das Vorhandensein der Regel (_du brauchst nicht _soll _du musst nicht_ ersetzen) scheint meinem Eindruck zu widersprechen, aber ein Zweifel lebt dennoch in mir weiter.


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> 2. Zur Regel _du musst es tun / du brauchst es nicht zu tun
> _Diese Regel war mir auch bekannt, aber ich habe mich immer gefragt (und frage jetzt Euch):  ist denn zwischen _müssen_ und _brauchen(zu) _wirklich kein semantischer Unterschied spürbar?  Mein Eindruck:
> - müssen = Verpflichtung, Gesetz usw. (eher äußere Motivation)
> - brauchen(zu) = Bedarf, Notwendigkeit (eher innere Motivation).


Genauso habe ich selbst es bisher empfunden - und bin dementsprechend überrascht über das, was ich hier erfahre


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



ablativ said:


> Ich habe gerade (bin heute schreibwütig) in einem anderen Thread und Zusammenhang geschrieben: _Das *kann *sein, *muss *es aber nicht. _ Oder:_ ... dass so etwas erfogen kann, aber nicht muss.
> _
> Sind solche Ausdrcke nicht schon idiomatisch und somit nicht so einfach elegant zu ersetzen durch: Das kann sein, braucht es aber nicht zu sein?


Überzeugt. So etwas habe ich bestimmt auch schon geschrieben, und ich finde diese Formulierung ganz natürlich. 

Ich kann mein ausschließliches Paar "ich muss" - "ich brauche nicht" also nicht aufrechterhalten.


bearded man said:


> 2. Zur Regel _du musst es tun / du brauchst es nicht zu tun
> _Diese Regel war mir auch bekannt, aber ich habe mich immer gefragt (und frage jetzt Euch):  ist denn zwischen _müssen_ und _brauchen(zu) _wirklich kein semantischer Unterschied spürbar?  Mein Eindruck:
> - müssen = Verpflichtung, Gesetz usw. (eher äußere Motivation)
> - brauchen(zu) = Bedarf, Notwendigkeit (eher innere Motivation).


Das ist ein sehr interessanter Gedanke. 

_Es gibt Ampeln, an denen ein Schild mit einem grünen Rechtspfeil angebracht ist. An diesen Ampeln muss man nicht warten, bis die Ampel auf "Grün" schaltet, sondern man darf vorsichtig nach rechts abbiegen, auch wenn die Ampel auf "Rot" steht. _
Das wäre eine äußere Regel. Hier empfände ich "braucht man nicht zu warten" jetzt gerade wirklich als ungewöhnlich (aber vielleicht kommt das auch dadurch, dass mir das Thema so sehr im Kopf herumgeht... ).

_1. Du brauchst nicht auf mich zu warten. Ich komme auch gut allein nach Hause_.
Das heißt, es gibt keine Notwendigkeit, auf mich zu warten.

_2. Du musst nicht auf mich warten. Ich komme auch gut allein nach Hause_.

Nach meinem Empfinden signalisiert die 1., von mir an eine andere Person gerichtet, eine größere Freiheit für die andere Person. Die andere Person kann einfach entscheiden, was sie tun möchte. In 2. schwingt für mich eine Art Indignation meinerseits mit, so, als hätte ich doch die feste Erwartung, dass die andere Person auf mich warten wird.

Edit: Die Frage, die sich mir nur gerade stellt: Wie lautet denn jeweils die nichtverneinte Form für 1. und 2.?


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass dieser Sprachgebrauch nicht ausgestorben ist, während gleichzeitig die Regel, _müssen_ als _nicht brauchen_ zu verneinen, keine allgemeine Beachtung mehr findet, sodass es zur Doppeldeutigkeit von Sätzen wie _Du musst das nicht tun _​kommt.



Ich kenne weder die Regel (_brauchen_ statt _müssen_ bei Negation), noch habe ich _nicht müssen_ je als doppeldeutig empfunden.  Die Verwendung von _nicht müssen_ als _nicht dürfen_ ist mir zwar schon begegnet, ich hielt sie aber für dialektal bzw. veraltet.

Ist dies Ambiguität vielleicht ein rein regionales (norddeutsches) Phänomen, wie es der Duden andeutet?


----------



## Liam Lew's

Schimmelreiter said:


> Aber ohne Interpretation als _nicht dürfen _ergeben die Sätze doch keinen Sinn!
> 
> Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass dieser Sprachgebrauch nicht ausgestorben ist, während gleichzeitig die Regel, _müssen_ als _nicht brauchen_ zu verneinen, keine allgemeine Beachtung mehr findet, sodass es zur Doppeldeutigkeit von Sätzen wie _Du musst das nicht tun _​kommt.


Das stimmt. Für mich ergeben diese Sätze auch keinen Sinn. Ich denke, dass dieser Sprachgebrauch weitestgehend ausgestorben ist.


Demiurg said:


> Ich kenne weder die Regel (_brauchen_ statt _müssen_ bei Negation), noch habe ich _nicht müssen_ je als doppeldeutig empfunden.  Die Verwendung von _nicht müssen_ als _nicht dürfen_ ist mir zwar schon begegnet, ich hielt sie aber für dialektal bzw. veraltet.
> 
> Ist dies Ambiguität vielleicht ein rein regionales (norddeutsches) Phänomen, wie es der Duden andeutet?


Ich kenne die Regel auch nicht und habe "nicht müssen" auch noch nie als doppeldeutig empfunden. Wenn dies wirklich ein regionales norddeutsches Phänomen ist, würde mich interessieren, wo in Norddeutschland dieser Sprachgebrauch anzutreffen ist.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Lieber Liam,

wenn Du bei Dir in Hamburg zu jemandem sagst 

_Über mich sind böse Gerüchte im Umlauf.

_und die andere Person erwidert

_Die musst du nicht ernst nehmen.

_steht dann nicht

_Die darfst__ du nicht ernst nehmen.
_
im Raum?



Oder bedeutet der Satz wirklich nur
_Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit, die ernst zu nehmen _​?


----------



## Frieder

Im Raum Hamburg, in dem ich meine ersten muttersprachlichen Schritte tat, sagt man:
"Das musst du nicht (tun)!" im Sinne von "Lass das sein!" (bzw. "Lass das nach!"). Dazu
gehört aber ein ganz bestimmter, zurechtweisender Tonfall.
Dass die Negation von "du musst" "du brauchst nicht" sein soll, war mir auch völlig neu.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich bin zwar nicht Liam, aber für mich ist

_Die musst du nicht ernst nehmen._

synonym zu

_Die brauchst du nicht ernst zu nehmen._

Also nichts mit "nicht dürfen".


----------



## Frieder

Die musst du nicht ernst nehmen -> du kannst es zwar, aber es wäre sinnlos, tu was du willst.
Die darfst du nicht ernst nehmen -> du darfst es auf gar keinen Fall, evtl. liegt sogar eine Gefahr im Verborgenen.

Sprachmelodie und Betonung können aber auch hier zu Überschneidungen führen.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Schimmelreiter said:


> Lieber Liam,
> 
> wenn Du bei Dir in Hamburg zu jemandem sagst
> 
> _Über mich sind böse Gerüchte im Umlauf.
> 
> _und die andere Person erwidert
> 
> _Die musst du nicht ernst nehmen.
> 
> _steht dann nicht
> 
> _Die darfst__ du nicht ernst nehmen.
> _
> im Raum?
> 
> 
> 
> Oder bedeutet der Satz wirklich nur
> _Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit, die ernst zu nehmen _​?


Nein, "Die darfst du nicht Ernst nehmen" steht nicht im Raum. Ich sehe es genau so wie Demiurg. Es bedeutet nur "Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit, die Ernst zu nehmen". Zusätzlich schwingt auch noch Frieders "du kannst es zwar, aber es wäre sinnlos, tu was du willst." mit.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Über die äußere _(nicht brauchen) _und innere _(nicht dürfen) _Negation von _müssen_:

Gisela Zifonun et al., Grammatik der deutschen Sprache, Band 1

Darin wird _nicht müssen _als Variante von _nicht brauchen (äußere Negation)_​ der gesprochenen Sprache zugeordnet.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Frieder said:


> Im Raum Hamburg, in dem ich meine ersten muttersprachlichen Schritte tat, sagt man:
> "Das musst du nicht (tun)!" im Sinne von "Lass das sein!" (bzw. "Lass das nach!"). Dazu
> gehört aber ein ganz bestimmter, zurechtweisender Tonfall.
> Dass die Negation von "du musst" "du brauchst nicht" sein soll, war mir auch völlig neu.


Wenn ich richtig verstehe, entspricht das aber auch nicht "das darfst du nicht"?
Ich denke hier z.B. an folgende Situation:
Ein Kind spielt andauernd mit seinem Essen.
Mutter: Du musst nicht immer mit dem Essen spielen. [Bedeutung: Hör auf (andauernd) mit dem Essen zu spielen!]

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Dann stimmen wir überein.


----------



## Frieder

Liam Lew's said:


> [...]Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Dann stimmen wir überein.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Darin wird _nicht müssen _als Variante von _nicht brauchen (äußere Negation)_​ der gesprochenen Sprache zugeordnet.


Dort ist es dann aber oft auch vorzuziehen, da _nicht brauchen _andere Konnotationen bekommen kann. Ich denke an den Chef, der dem Angestellten einen freien Tag gibt mit den Worten _Du musst morgen nicht kommen_ und eine einen anderen mit den Worten _Du brauchst morgen nicht (mehr) (zu) kommen_ die Entlassung signalisiert.


----------



## Glockenblume

Dann scheinen die verschiedenen Nachschlagewerke verschiedener Meinung zu sein:

_- DUDEN Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ habe ich oben schon zitiert.

- DUDEN Grammatik (2009), S. 558:

"Für verneintes_ müssen_ wird regelmäßig verneintes_ brauchen_ verwendet:

Damit brauchen wir uns _nicht_ noch einmal zu beschäftigen. / Damit müssen wir uns _nicht_ noch einmal beschäftigen.

Es handelt sich dabei um eine "äußere" Negation: Negiert wird der Bedeutungsbeitrag des Modalverbs, d. h. die Notwendigkeit, und nicht der angesprochene Sachverhalt."

- Dies im Gegensatz zu dem, was laut Schimmelreiter Zifonum usw. sagen.


----------



## berndf

Diese ganze Theorie mit der  "inneren" Negation kommt mir immer noch obskur vor. Der Fall mit der tadelnden Mutter kommt mir doch eher als Euphemismus oder Sarkasmus vor und nicht als Beispiel einer inneren Verneinung. Gibt es denn überhaupt eindeutige Beispiele innerer Verneinung mit irgendwelchen Modalverben, nicht notwendig aber auch mit "müssen"?


----------



## Hutschi

Schimmelreiter said:


> Lieber Liam,
> 
> wenn Du bei Dir in Hamburg zu jemandem sagst
> 
> _Über mich sind böse Gerüchte im Umlauf.
> 
> _und die andere Person erwidert
> 
> _Die musst du nicht ernst nehmen.
> 
> _steht dann nicht
> 
> _Die darfst__ du nicht ernst nehmen.
> _
> im Raum?
> 
> 
> 
> Oder bedeutet der Satz wirklich nur
> _Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit, die ernst zu nehmen _​?



Ich denke, hier bedeuten "die darfst du nicht ernstnehmen", "die musst du nicht ernstnehmen" und "die brauchst du nicht ernstzunehmen" praktisch das gleiche.
Es ist in jedem Fall ein Rat, kein Befehl. Die Ausdrucksweise ist unterschiedlich, das ist klar.

Es gibt zwei Negationen zu "müssen":
1. das musst du nicht tun=das brauchst du nicht zu tun
2. das darfst du nicht tun

Es gibt weitere relative Negationen:
3. das kannst du tun (brauchst es aber nicht zu tun)
4. das kannst du nicht tun (mit sehr verschiedenen Bedeutungen je nach Kontext)



> Originally Posted by *Perseas*
> 
> A German teacher used to tell us that we should use "brauchen" to negate a sentence which has the verb "müssen":
> _Wir müssen das tun. --> Wir brauchen das nicht zu tun._ (Not : _Wir müssen das nicht tun._)



Es ist hier völlig unklar, was mit Negation gemeint ist. 
Im Normalfall empfinde ich den Satz aber in seiner Allgemeinhei als falsch.
Im praktischen Gebrauch bedeutet in deutsch "Das musst du nicht tun" "das brauchst du nicht tun."
Es kann aber mit unterschiedlicher Konnotation verwendet werden.
"Das musst du nicht tun." (Das brauchst du nicht zu tun, es wäre aber schön, wenn du es tun würdest."

In keinem Fall, den ich in meiner Gegend (Dresden) kenne, bedeutet es direkt "Das darfst du nicht tun!"

Die norddeutsche Verwendung war mir fremd.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt eindeutige Beispiele innerer Verneinung mit irgendwelchen Modalverben, nicht notwendig aber auch mit "müssen"?


Fällt
_Du kannst es tun, du *kannst* *es* aber auch *nicht tun*, ganz wie du möchtest.
_in die Kategorie _innere Verneinung_?


----------



## berndf

Im Prinzip schon, zerstreut meine Zweifel aber noch nicht wirklich, weil das Konstrukt nur in dem speziellen Satz funktioniert. Sobald du den ersten Teil weg lässt, passt's schon wieder nicht.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf, betrachtest Du diesen Eintrag als obsolet?


Schimmelreiter said:


> _in verneinenden sätzen [...] nicht dürfen:_
> 
> _nur musz mans nicht bei den worten bewenden lassen, sondern auch seinen guten vorsatz erfüllen. _
> _man musz einen kleinen vortheil nicht verachten, sonst kommt man zu keinem groszen. _
> DWB


Das ist doch _innere Verneinung_​, oder?


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Diese ganze Theorie mit der  "inneren" Negation kommt mir immer noch obskur vor. ...



Die "innere" Negation ist wie gesagt typisch für das Englische:

_you must not go_ = _du darfst nicht gehen_

Vielleicht rührt daher auch die Verwendung im Norddeutschen, während das Süddeutsche (wie die romanischen Sprachen) zur "äußeren" Negation neigt.


----------



## berndf

Ich fragte darum nach anderen Verben, da in älteren Texten oft die etymologische Bedeutung von "müssen"="die Freiheit haben zu tun" noch nicht ganz verklungen ist, so wie es im Englischen (must not=nicht dürfen) immer noch der Fall ist.


----------

